# Obedience Training : ) Tricks



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey everyone!

So I've been on a mission lately to get Otto to walk with me with a loose leash and eventually by my side if asked to. I know I need to walk him twice a day, but it is extremely difficult when he is EVERYWHERE and at lightening speed. Or pulling and choking himself and hurting my hand/arm/shoulder/back! So when I watched the recent videos from members like Finch and Ozkar I felt uplifted to see that it CAN be done!! I was so inspired and have tried to find a technique that works for us. 

I tried the stop everytime he pulled - wait for him to sit and make eyecontact - then "good boy" and start walking again. But distractions like sticks, dirt, leaves, cars, dogs, people made it extremely difficult to even build a foundation. We've done this for weeks - somedays have been just OK and others well just as bad as from the start. 

So I youtubed "loose leash walk." I watched a few videos. Then I came across one by KIKOPUP that really seemed to make sense. The woman breaks everything down - from the negative effects of pulling on your pup to different tactics for keeping you pup engaged. Her method is "clicker training" and she is AWESOME! She is a professional dog trainer and has endless videos on clicker training your dog to sit, potty train, come, stop biting, stop jumping, stay, get their attention... the list goes on and on. For those of you who are well beyond the obedience stages and looking for tricks to teach your dog (I saw a post on this a couple weeks back) she has some really funky tricks to teach your little guy/girl. The woman gives demonstrations with clients' dogs, puppies, and her own dogs. Obviously her own dogs have mastered what it is she is asking of them - but she is not a magician - it took just as much time and effort from her to get them as obedient as they are. 

I'm sure many of you clicker train already and I know that others have their own methods - but for those who are looking for some guidance, I wanted to share. I wish I had found these videos when Otto was very young, but I guess I didn't realize how challenging it would be to train him on the really important stuff. I never took into account that he might not want to listen to me when there is a stick just a few steps away!!! Live and learn!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFgtqgiAKoQ&feature=relmfu --- *LOOSE LEASH WALKING : )*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4LoPU1g310&feature=relmfu --- *walking tip*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lC_OKgQFgzw&feature=related --- *No Jumping*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c77--cCHPyU&feature=g-vrec&context=G217fd76RVAAAAAAAAAA --- *STOP BITING*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiMGJBxRtBw ---- *EYE CONTACT*

ps - she also has videos on fear, aggression, etc which I haven't checked out but may be helpful


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

Agreed!! Her videos are fantastic... and the best part? She's right to the point. No flowering it up - if this is what your dog does: this is what you can try to help them.

Pretty much a video for everything!!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I like her videos. Very to the point and helpful info. Thanks!


----------

